Ask HN: What's your favourite way to make reading on computer screen better? - kevindeasis
======
niftich
Reduce contrast between foreground and background closer to paper; purpose-
designed themes like Solarized [1] are very handy at this.

Center text in a pleasant typeface, with limited column width, like Medium
does [2], or the Firefox reading mode.

[1]
[http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized)

[2] (Example) [https://medium.com/@Svenskunganka/interviewing-my-mother-
a-m...](https://medium.com/@Svenskunganka/interviewing-my-mother-a-mainframe-
cobol-programmer-c693d40d88f7)

~~~
cauterized
This plus overriding fonts with poor legibility or poor screen legibility is
what I do too. The linked color scheme is a little _too_ low-contrast for me
personally, but the dark grey-on-cream option in mobile safari's reader mode
is just about right. White/cream on off-black is also generally pleasant.

Also, a "retina" display makes more of a difference than you'd guess until you
use one or notice until you don't have one. I always get an unpleasant period
of adaptation when I break out the netbook after several weeks with only a
MacBook Pro. Heck, even my phone is easier to read on.

------
ljsocal
Safari Reader does a great job for many sites/pages. Using Command + to
enlarge the font also helps. It's surprising how many sites use light gray
type on white background which is very difficult to read.

